# Trench Drain Question



## RichRock (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm working on a bid for a local car dealership who is adding on to they're existing building. The plans call for 4 trench drains which are draining into catch basins. I already have the cost of material from the supply house, my question is, what should I charge for Man hours per LF to install? 
These are roughly 25' long (one meter sections), 4 trench drains made of poly concrete channel w/iron grates...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

2 hrs plumber 2 hrs apprentice per section


----------

